
Lifetime Mixpanel.com Startup Plan - $17 - jackowayed
http://www.appsumo.com/#mixpanel
======
cletus
At the risk of being negative, can I just say that for me, as a consumer or
customer, when companies start offering lifetime deals for a one-time fee,
it's a huge red flag.

Why? Because often it's a desperate move done by a company to generate cash
flow. It's not ultimately sustainable either. Theoretically you could be
providing that same service 10+ years down the track. You might (reasonably)
assume some attrition in the time but you get my point.

Too many times I've seen this done as a company's last move before filing for
bankruptcy. Disclaimer: I'm speaking _generally_ here. I know nothing of
Mixpanel's circumstances (financial or otherwise) and certainly don't mean to
impugn them, their management team, their founders or their employees.

Providing a free service is different. Typically this is done as a "freemium"
model where you hope a certain percentage of free users will later convert to
paying users. People know this and have a different level of expectation than
for something they've paid for, even if that something is a nominal one-off
fee (you and they may also disagree about what constitutes "nominal").

As a paid service, due to consumer protection, etc you may have to meet a
higher standard but IANAL.

~~~
slig
> Because often it's a desperate move done by a company to generate cash flow

I think that in this case that's not what's happening. These kind of deals(a
la groupon) are to generate awareness about the brand, and hopefully future
clients, and not to generate money.

------
trefn
Hey guys this has gotten out of hand - we were doing it manually initially but
it won't scale. I'm going to write some code to automate it and the appsumo
guys will email with confirmation codes in the morning.

Sorry for the delay, anyone who bought it and hasn't heard back from us yet.

~~~
Geoooorge
First off. I love what you're doing and would like to say thanks for such a
great offer/deal.

I would just like to confirm the 500,000 data points as AppSumo now states
that the offer is for only for 100,000 per month.

~~~
noahkagan
The first 500 will get the startup plan at (500k), the next 500 will get basic
plan (100k). Then it's over. Did NOT expect this to be so hot.

~~~
dteoh
I bought the startup plan some 10 hours ago, sent in an email but never
received any follow up.

I've just checked my Appsumo account and see that the startup plan has been
downgraded to basic. Will customers after the 1000 mark get anything or are
you guys planning to refund?

(I think also think it is wrong of you guys to modify invoices which is
supposed to be a record and agreement of a transaction.)

~~~
poshj
I am with you, bought it 9 hours ago. I just checked my invoice now and the
content indeed modified from "startup plan" into "basic plan". for the record,
when I buy it, it was still "startup plan" and it still showed me that i
bought 500k points in startup plan. I hope someone from mixpanel can answer
this, i think it is very wrong to change invoice content like this.

my email: admin1 at poshtech com

~~~
mglinski
Also noticed the change to my invoice this morning when I went to evangelize
this deal with my boss and co-workers. Not such a great deal IMO now that it's
only 100k. Also the mention here that if I ever go over that number (now 100k
down from 500k), my lifetime account is forfeit* ? Who do I need to contact to
get a few questions answered?

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1932120>

~~~
mglinski
I just wanted to update the above: I got my registration code and while the
email and new invoice said basic plan, I have 510k events/m in my account now
after using the code. I couldn't be happier about this, thank you guys so
much!

------
trefn
This is insane. I can't answer emails fast enough right now. Thanks for your
support everyone!

------
thehodge
Exceeding your data plan will result in either a prorated overage charge based
on your plan's current cost per point, or an automatic plan upgrade. We will
always choose the cheaper option.

Hmmm this is a bit worrying.. rather than just stopping tracking they just
charge you more

~~~
joshuacc
This makes sense to me. I would be quite unhappy if a traffic spike caused my
analytics package to stop working.

~~~
prawn
Could keep tracking but give the option to pay and see the reports or not pay
and miss out on them?

------
maxklein
I don't get it - is that $17 per month or $17 one-time fee?

~~~
maxklein
According to their twitter account, it's a single one-time fee
(<http://twitter.com/AppSumo>). I just got upgraded, and now I have 510k free
data points to play with!

~~~
citricsquid
You might want to remove that email address, opens it for abuse, it's possible
they're not verifying and trusting secrecy with the email.

------
Swizec
Not using mixpanel right now (was using it a while ago) and I bought the plan
just because. I'm sure it's going to come in handy.

~~~
haploid
I did the same. We're launching another site soon, so it may work as an
experiment there. $17 is impossible to say no to, even if it never gets used.

Although I have to wonder why $17? Seems rather arbitrary.

~~~
nc
I'm sure they crunched the numbers to figure out the optimal price that
allowed them to profit on an upsell later ;)

------
tszming
I have several web sites, can I share them with a single account?

------
naqeeb
I think that a feature request for AppSumo would be a Deal Counter. The idea
would be that once a deal hits a specific threshold (say 100), the deal would
begin to advertise that there are X number remaining. This would avoid any
confusion about what people are purchasing and a way to entice people to
purchase.

------
petervandijck
Bought it, I'd been wanting to get onto mixpanel anyway, but their free limits
are pretty low.

~~~
tomjen3
Unless you aren't charging your users money, you will make that money back
from improved retention.

------
Infomus
This is a great deal no doubt.. But don't see the benefit of choosing Mixpanel
over Google Analytics. The one thing I see different is that Mixpanel can
break the chart down to the hour.

------
jlees
What's "YC Week"? Different YC companies every day?

------
juddlyon
Thank you Mixpanel. Off to make a billion.

------
albahk
Bought it. Now finally going to integrate funnel analytics. Thanks for the
great deal and kick in the ass!

------
kevruger
I signed up for the startup plan yesterday and followed the instructions that
appsumo sent off to me, but my account has yet to be upgraded. My initial
email to the mixpanel server keeps bouncing back. Has anyone else had this
issue?

------
ryanglasgow
This is a great deal!

The majority of website owners refuse to pay for analytics, and instead opt
for GA. I think we're seeing the effects of this with heavy discounts for low
traffic sites from both KissMetrics and MixPanel.

~~~
suhail
You'd be surprised.

------
vaksel
i feel like the basic plan is not that good of a deal...after all you offer it
just for adding a badge on the site: <http://mixpanel.com/free/>

------
staunch
Awesome deal. The "register and email free+appsumo@mixpanel.com" part is
pretty janky though. It should handle that automatically.

For $17 though I'm still a happy camper.

~~~
pero
Can someone provide clarification on this step? You pay them; you get to that
page; and now what? sign up for a free account and send off an email?

~~~
citricsquid
I registered, then emailed saying "hey, I signed up for the appsumo deal,
invoice ID is... and my email address is..." and they got back to me within 30
mins with my upgraded account :)

------
babyshake
I'm assuming Mixpanel works fine with a mobile site. What about a mobile app?
Would you just put the hooks into your backend?

~~~
suhail
We offer lots of points of integration: <http://mixpanel.com/api/>

<http://mixpanel.com/api/docs/guides/iphone>

------
jhrobert
They basically extended the free account from 10 000 to 500 000 points a
month.

Enough to handle something like 20 points/events per minute

------
newsisan
Can I buy it now, and create an account some time in the future and will I
still get the lifetime startup plan?

------
steilpass
So I would like to get into realtime web analytics. What other tools are
there? Which provdide mouse events / heatmaps?

~~~
steilpass
So alternatives with heatmaps are: seevolution, reinvigorate, crazyegg,
clicktale Why would I choose Mixpanel?

